
Apple Is Said to Deactivate Its News App in China - qzervaas
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/12/technology/apple-is-said-to-deactivate-its-news-app-in-china.html
======
larrysalibra
Hi HN!

I'm the one NYT quoted in this article.

The creepy thing about this is that it does this while ignoring the user's
location privacy settings and _even_ if users are using a VPN or roaming (ie.
data hits the Internet in user's home country instead of in China).

There are more details about how I tested this at the Hong Kong/China border
on my blog: [https://www.larrysalibra.com/how-apple-censors-news-in-
china...](https://www.larrysalibra.com/how-apple-censors-news-in-china/)

